# My Home Improvements - added more pics pg 2



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

We've been here for just over 2 months now, so I thought I would share some updates ...

Front of the house, before we moved in ... that shadecloth had to go!!!











Shadecloth GONE!! :chili: I actually took it down before we even moved in, thats how much I hated it!! lol











The bathroom, although spotlessly clean, needed a bit of a face lift .....

Before:










After a quick lick of paint .....












So far, this little project has taken the longest (5 week order on the fence) and cost the most!! But I am THRILLED with the result ...

Front fence Before ... (can anyone say U.G.L.Y!)










After:










The driveway gate is motorised, so I LOVE that at the press of a button, I can just drive on in! No more getting out of the car in the dark, or cold, or rain!! :chili:


A few more pics to come .......


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

You did a great job Jaqui. We have automatic garage door openers here. So I know all about how great it is to push a button.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

The house didn't have a driveway when we moved in ....










So I had a driveway done at the same time as the fences .....










The front yard is now 100% puppy proof, and H & D LOVE to romp out there!!!

A little side project was the teeny tiny spare room - it will one day become my laundry room (currently the laundry is in the bathroom), but for now, its a nice, cosy little guest room.

Spare room Before:










Spare Room After:










H & D approve! :wub:

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Keep up the good work!! 

It all looks great!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, you have been so busy!!! I just loooooove the new fence you had put in, it's so beautiful! I should post pics of some home improvements my husband and I have done as well to our old 1904 house. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Your renovations look great!!! I love seeing before and after shots of houses being redone!! Congratulations and great job!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

WOW! It looks gorgeous! You have made such wonderful improvements! I just love looking at before and afters, so keep them coming!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow what a lot of work.I love the fence,it really brightened up the place,It looks charming compared to the old prison fencing...
Is that the post box built in the fence,that's a clever idea!
Is the spare room now the Harley and Dakota salon?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

LJSquishy said:


> Wow, you have been so busy!!! I just loooooove the new fence you had put in, it's so beautiful! I should post pics of some home improvements my husband and I have done as well to our old 1904 house. Thanks for sharing!


Please do!! I would love to see them!! As you can see, my house is not brand spanking new, and I love to see the older styles!!



iheartbisou said:


> Your renovations look great!!! I love seeing before and after shots of houses being redone!! Congratulations and great job!!


Thanks, all the hard work is starting to pay off! 



Toby's Mom said:


> WOW! It looks gorgeous! You have made such wonderful improvements! I just love looking at before and afters, so keep them coming!


Thanks Nicole, I also love to look back to see what I have achieved, its a good feeling!



michellerobison said:


> Wow what a lot of work.I love the fence,it really brightened up the place,It looks charming compared to the old prison fencing...
> Is that the post box built in the fence,that's a clever idea!
> Is the spare room now the Harley and Dakota salon?


LOL @ "Prison Fencing" - so true, it was horrible!!!

Yes, my post box is built into the fence - I spent 2 weekends driving around searching high & low for just the right one to give to the fence people so they could install it! lol Worth it in the end 

Harley & Dakota love it in the spare room - because I keep the door shut & only let them in if I need to go in there for some reason ... they get excited because its the only room they don't get to go in all the time! lol


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

MalteseJane said:


> You did a great job Jaqui. We have automatic garage door openers here. So I know all about how great it is to push a button.


Thanks Janine - the button is awesome!! Its the first time EVER I have had one ... I toyed with the extra cost, but in the end I figured why not!! LOL It was expensive, but soooooooooooo worth it!!!:chili:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Miss_Annie said:


> Keep up the good work!!
> 
> It all looks great!!


Thank you!! Its hard work, but so worth it!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

This is what I call the 'useless room' - its the room that you walk into from the front door - its a skinny, long room, and I really don't know what I'm going to do with it ... I think I need to move me some walls!! LOL

.... here it is before we moved in ...










I havent actually done anything to this room - other than remove the carpet, and have the floors sanded & polished .....

After:










I just realised you can see a little patch on the wall that I used a sample colour on! lol ... oh well, busted!!:blush: lol And yes, the table only has 5 chairs ... the 6th is in the garage, at my sewing table! lol


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

woah, what an amazing transformation...and all those hard work!! You did a great job :aktion033:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, you transformed the house...it looks so warm and inviting now, especially with that fence...Love it.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Jac, you've done a great job!!! It's looking wonderful and I LOVE the fence!!!

Linda


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Those gorgeous floors were under that carpet? Wow! Looks fantastic now!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

yeagerbum said:


> woah, what an amazing transformation...and all those hard work!! You did a great job :aktion033:


Thank you!! I'm quite proud of myself! :blush: :thumbsup:



Rocky's Mom said:


> Wow, you transformed the house...it looks so warm and inviting now, especially with that fence...Love it.


Thanks so much, the fence really did make a great before/after story - it was sooooo bad to begin with, I couldn't really make it any worse!! LOL!!




sophie said:


> Jac, you've done a great job!!! It's looking wonderful and I LOVE the fence!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Linda


Thanks Linda!! I love the fence too!! It has made such a HUGE difference .... I'm half tempted to contact the estate agent I purchased from to ask for an evaluation! LOL!! Not really though, we are not moving again for a very, VERY long time!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

08chrissy08 said:


> Those gorgeous floors were under that carpet? Wow! Looks fantastic now!


Thank you! Yes, the hardwood was hidden away for years & years - I LOVE how they have come up .. there are quiet a few 'imperfections' with them, but I love that, it's what I like to call 'character' 

ETA - plus, the floors are SO forgiving - I haven't vacuumed for a whole week and I just took this pic today! lol I was advised to get 'low sheen' instead of a high gloss - and I'm glad I did!! Apparently the high gloss finish shows more dirt, dust & scratches.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

WOW!!! You have done some FANTASTIC! job renovating your home! You must feel so proud of yourself!.. Know it's been a lot of hard work but appears it's been a labor of love and it shows! :aktion033:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow, I am impressed!!! You have done a wonderful job!! Did you ever think about getting a job on HGTV??? You may not know what that show is over there but they do a lot of renovation programs~~~Great job!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

WOW! great work, the whole house looks entirely different and great! those floors that had carpet on them are absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Great job, Jacqui! Well done!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Everything you've done to the house looks amazing. Great job!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It always amazes me what gorgeous floors are under carpet. That would make a nice sewing room.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

You've done a great job! The house looks completely transformed, inside and out. You should host your own renovation/design show...


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I love the after photos of your front room..the wood floors are beautiful!! It makes the whole room a different place!! love it!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a great job you are doing, awesome :thumbsup: The the picket fence because a big positive instead of a ugly negative, Fab!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh wow, reading this thread made me TIRED!!!! LOL!!!!! It's great that you have both the Before and the After pictures - you have a good eye and are making some wonderful improvements!!! My faves are the hardwood floors restored and the lovely doggy proof fencing!!!! Can't wait to see more updates!!! But maybe you need a nap first lol


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:thumbsup: I'm so impressed, can you landscape my yard? I LOVE the new look, especially your new fence and useless room. The tiled roof just adds to it all. Yes, send more pics if you do anymore work.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jacqui, oh my goodness you have been busy, wow love the new fencing, the front of your house is adorable, so inviting.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow! You have some serious talent. Can you come over and do my house???


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> This is what I call the 'useless room' - its the room that you walk into from the front door - its a skinny, long room, and I really don't know what I'm going to do with it ... I think I need to move me some walls!! LOL
> 
> .... here it is before we moved in ...
> 
> ...


 


wow what a change, the floor is beautiful, love your drapes


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

You have done such a superb job Jacqui. You've done it so fast too! That front room looks gorgeous. The floors are lovely. Everything you have done has come out great. You should be sooooo proud of yourself. An automatic gate in the fence? Wow, that's so cool. I'm proud of you!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey Jac's that looks great!! I know the feeling!! I've been here nearly 3 years and I am STILL renovating stuff!! It's so nice to put 'your' mark on stuff huh??

Keep up the good work.

Hugs and tail wags

Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under'


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW, you've made some great improvements on your house. It looks very nice. I'm impressed. :aktion033:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

We are hoping to do a lot of work around here this summer. Seeing 
all of your pics and how great your finished projects look gives me
even more motivation to get the jobs done here.

Keep us updated... I love to see your pictures!

Debbie


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice!!!! That's a lot of hard work, but it sure has paid off! Your home is beautiful Jacqui!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

You have done an amazing job! It really looks wonderful!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

looks wonderful, good job!!:aktion033:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

You're doing a great job! I loved seeing what all you've done. Keep those pictures coming.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I really like what you've done with the place Jacqui! Looks fantastic!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

:chili:That spare room doesn't look spare to me. It seems you have 2 happy fluffs that moved in.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Sooooo much everyone for your very kind comments & compliments!! Sorry it has taken me this long to get back to the thread ... I don't get on much during the week.

I have slowed down a little on the house for now ... the money pot is getting low, but I do have some left over paint from the spare room, so maybe this weekend I might break out a brush & see what I can do! I promise to share pics if I actually do anything! 

PLEASE PLEASE share your home improvement pics everyone (if you have them) - I LOVE to look at things like that, it gives me ideas & inspiration!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oo wow uve done a great job !!! love it !


----------

